# Nice Documentary!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2008)

It is in French but it is cool! (good thing I can pick up every third word or so) 

Enjoy!  Magnifique!  Qui? 

[yt]hWZdfP_VCNo[/yt]


----------



## jim777 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very cool, thank goodness for subtitles


----------

